# Back Tags



## oh hunter (Jun 15, 2006)

A thread on another site got me thinking about the old licenses we used to have to wear on our backs. Just wondering how many of you prefer the old tags or the ones we carry in our wallet/pocket?

I think the current licenses are convenient from the standpoint that it is less likely to forget to take it with you (if you carry it in your wallet), particularly if you don''t always wear the same hunting vest/jacket.

However, I prefer the old style license and wish they would go back to them.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Only if you get your hunting and fishing license printed at the same time. Man, had a heck of a day, had to go get my hunting license at the house after the gw stoppede and said, let me see your license, yes sir, oops, was fishing last weekend and left them in my tackle box, went home ,retrieved license, took to county bldg, everything was ok. Will buy hunting and fishing licenses separately next time. Don't like the idea of carrying my wallet with license while hunting. Mike


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I remember bow hunting once with the old style. I heard a noise and looked to my left, the license on my back scraped the tree and away they went. I purchase mine online now and make several copies. I have them in my tacklebox, glove compartment, wallet, cabin in SE ohio, a file in my office at work and a set at home. I prefer the new style by far.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I liked the old style. Since it was always attached to my hunting coat I never would forget it. I didn't carry a wallet out in the woods hunting either.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

For those that actually preferred the old style, you do realize that you can still keep the new license on your back, don't you? You don't HAVE to keep it in your wallet. I don't wear the same coat every time hunting, so it wasn't too convenient for me.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess I'm a creature of habit, I still carry my license,deer tags and permission slip in the old traditional holder than pins on the back of the jacket. I just pin in on the inside of the vest instead of on the outside. I also keep a small pencil in the carrier. Easy and I always have it with me. I don't carry my wallet when hunting.


----------



## oh hunter (Jun 15, 2006)

I showed the warden my fishing license by mistake once. He didn't realize it until I handed him my hunting license (I carry both all the time).

I still prefer the old style becauseI had a run in with a trespasser on my property. He would not leave and insisted he was not trespassing. I ended up having to come home and call the sherriff. Of course, by the time the sherriff showed up, the trespasser had left. He refused to give me his name. Had the old style license still been used, i could have taken his license number. The sheriff deputy who came out was very nice and actually hiked out into the woods with me to try and find the guy. I always approach any trespassers politely and give them the benefit of the doubt that they did not realize they are trespassing (it's easy to get twisted around in the woods). However, I fully intended to press charges in this case because the guy said i was the one trespassing on property he had permission to hunt (he wouldn't tell me whose property he was hunting on or supposed to be hunting on and was a real jerk).


----------

